# IH 3514 Diesel Fuel Pump



## gfeni (Jul 23, 2011)

I am replacing the fuel injection pump on a D188. this is in aan IH 3514 loader/backhoe. Can anyone help me with the timing or tell me where to get the information?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! We had another user post some info on his pump rebuild here awhile back, let me see if I can link it for you........


----------



## gfeni (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't think the link work. I don't see anything. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm still trying to find it..........


----------



## bitman0_0 (Jul 20, 2014)

I am looking for a return Injection line for a International 3514. Thanks


----------

